# Helping parents move from UK to Philippines



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

They plan on living 6 months in PI and 6 months in UK


My dad gets disability allowance - will this be stopped when he moves?

They both receive state and/or private pension *I think*; will need to double check with them.

Can the proof of life forms be downloaded and printed and completed BEFORE they move so there is no issue with them receiving their UK pensions in their UK bank accounts?

What other things do I need to look for to make their move stress free?

What is your suggested balikbayan export service to use in terms of volume/size of shipment and affordable cost?

If pension is paid into HSBC UK account can it be moved to HSBC Philippines account?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bubbe2005 said:


> .....
> 
> If pension is paid into HSBC UK account can it be moved to HSBC Philippines account?


That is the only one I can answer. I have HSBC Canadian and Philippine accounts and moving money from one to the other is seamless and instant. They have a feature called Global banking, on it you can transfer money and while on one country login see balances on other country. You cannot see details unless you are on that country login site.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Being a longterm HSBC customer the only downside I see is that there are very few branches in the Philippines, mainly in Manila plus one in Cebu and Davao.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Being a longterm HSBC customer the only downside I see is that there are very few branches in the Philippines, mainly in Manila plus one in Cebu and Davao.


I am in Manila now so that is not an issue. Once I move to a province I'll simply write a local peso HSBC cheque to whatever local bank I'm using. I realize that I will have to deposit it in advance to allow for the longer clearing times here

HSBC at least in Canada refunds the bank ATM fee to compensate for their lack of coverage making just about every ATM a free in network one for me. So far here I've only used the HSBC ATM's because they have a 40k per withdrawal and a 100k per day limit which allows me to always have enough cash on hand for my needs.


----------



## Diosa (Oct 27, 2018)

hi 
the uk gov have link with philippines regards pensions, but it can only be paid into one account so best to have it paid into uk account then use online to transfer money to phillippines i use a company called orbitremit set up a monthly payment they give better rates than the bank and the cost is £2 each transaction.


----------

